
Mysterious Explosion and Fire Damage Iranian Nuclear Enrichment Facility - stevula
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/02/us/politics/iran-explosion-nuclear-centrifuges.html
======
stevula
It seems like the cause of the explosion is not yet known, but the incident
itself is reminiscent of the Stuxnet attack of yesteryear:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet)

